# New bike



## mlctvt (Apr 1, 2013)

I was in the local bike shop last week; the owner knew I was somewhat interested in possibly getting a new bike because I asked him some questions last fall. He told me about the Specialized Spring Classics Sale where Specialized is discounting the Carbon Fiber Road bikes by up to $1000 off now through April 22. Incredible deals really. I couldn't pass this up so I ordered a 2013 Specialized Roubaix SL4 Expert Compact at $500 off. I should pick it up this weekend. 

The Di2 version was $1000 off but still an $800 premium over the standard mechanical model. I figure since the frame is the same on both models and I can get the Di2 upgrade kit (shifters, Derailleurs, battery, mounts and wires) for about $1100 on eBay. I can always upgrade in the future and either sell the mechanical stuff or use them on one of my other bikes or my tandem. 

The SL4 frame is amazing , even better than previous S-Works SL3s but also considerably less money. The Expert is the lowest price model using the SL4 frame. 
When I was test riding bikes I was really impressed with the ride quality and stiffness of even the lower end Roubaix’s. Even the $1600 model rode better than my 2006 Trek Madone 5.2. All Roubaix models use the same basic frame geometry, the lower cost models just use a different carbon fiber that is heavier and maybe not quite as stiff (torsional rigidity).

I didn't really "need" a new bike, my '06 Trek still rides fine although it's got about 25,000 miles on it. I could probably ride it another 6-10 years or more. But the long rides I’m planning for this year should be much more comfortable on the new Roubaix. 
I'll post some pictures after I pick it up.


----------



## marcski (Apr 1, 2013)

Congrats.  May you and the new ride see many happy, fast, safe miles.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 2, 2013)

Congrats! Bet you can't wait to pick it up and take it for a ride!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 2, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 4, 2013)

You should have just bough o3Jeff's road bike, it not like he rides it or anything.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 4, 2013)

MR. evil said:


> You should have just bough o3Jeff's road bike, it not like he rides it or anything.



That I ride, it's the mountain bikes that don't see much use!


----------



## mlctvt (Apr 4, 2013)

What's he got? 
 I really have too many bikes as it is anyway. 
I sold 2 last year but between me and my wife we still have 9 bikes. 

 I should sell 2 or 3 mountain bikes we never use. Especially since we bought the cross bikes a few years back.


----------



## mlctvt (Apr 4, 2013)

The bike shop called and saind my bike was in but Specialized forgot to include a couple of proprietary cable guides so we have to wait until they come in next week. I'm like a disappointed kid right now. I was hoping to take an inaugural ride this weekend.:sad:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 4, 2013)

mlctvt said:


> The bike shop called and saind my bike was in but Specialized forgot to include a couple of proprietary cable guides so we have to wait until they come in next week. I'm like a disappointed kid right now. I was hoping to take an inaugural ride this weekend.:sad:



That's a bummer!  I'd be pretty upset.


----------



## mlctvt (Apr 12, 2013)

Finally picked it up last night. I only had time for a 7 mile ride. Extremely comfortable ride, amazing how smooth the ride is but the bike transfers power better than anything I've ridden.  Tomorrow we'll go for 60-65 miles so any fit issue should be known then. 

17.5LBS as shown here. When I install my Dura-Ace C24 wheels it should drop about a LB or more


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 13, 2013)

Nice looking bike!


----------



## Nick (Apr 13, 2013)

Wow, 17.5 lb ... That's light!


----------



## mlctvt (Apr 13, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Nice looking bike!



Thanks, I think the Tarmac is even better looking but I'm fat and old so I need more of a "comfort" bike


----------



## mlctvt (Apr 13, 2013)

Nick said:


> Wow, 17.5 lb ... That's light!



I think so but it's heavy compared to the guys I ride with bikes. One guy has a Tarmac SL4 with SRAM red that weights just 15lbs! 
I think that's a bit excessive , doesn't a full water bottle 1-2 lbs? 
I'm going to work on dropping a few pounds from myself first.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 17, 2013)

Nice looking ride! A guy in my club just picked up a Roubaix SL4 this week.  He absolutely loves it. Enjoy!


----------



## mlctvt (Apr 17, 2013)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Nice looking ride! A guy in my club just picked up a Roubaix SL4 this week.  He absolutely loves it. Enjoy!


I absolutely love mine too. The ride is amazing but the bike is still stiff where it needs to be it just doesn't affect the ride quality. I don't know how the designers achieved this. This bike makes my '06 Madone 5.2 feel like a piece of junk. Even the lower carbon Roubaixs I test rode felt better than my Madone in ride quality and power transfer. I guess what they say about technology trickling down is true. A few years ago S-Works technology which cost $6000-7000 a few years ago can be bought in a sub $2000 bike today (Roubaix Sport).


----------

